# Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell

*Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande​*
*Sich vergleichen ist auch unter Anglern nix Neues. Und es gibt auch durchaus Filmdokumente, die schon sehr frühe Wettangeln zeigen. So wie hier ein Wettangeln in der Brandung, 1963 aus den Niederlanden.*

Und es ist wirklich toll, dass solche alte Filme nicht verloren gehen, wie ich gerade bei einer Recherche wieder feststellen konnte. 

Schon zu Beginn beim Rolle fest schrauben sieht man:
Das Gerät war robust zu der Zeit, der Griff der Rute eher Holz als Kork, Montagen durchaus brandungsüblich - aber an moderne Brandungsdreibeine dachte da wohl noch keiner.

Und statt mit Neopren- oder gar atmungsaktiver Wathose, stapften tapfere Niederländer mit Gummi- und Hüftstiefel in die Brandung zum werfen - eher an Seebären im Südwester erinnernd als an Angler..

Plattfische gabs damals jedenfalls genug zu fangen, wie es laut Video scheint.

Bei jedem Fisch kamen direkt Offizielle zum messen, begeisternd applaudierendes Publikum und eine tolle Siegerehrung!

Da kann man durchaus nostalgisch werden beim Video gucken.. 

*Zum Video:*



https://www.facebook.com/RetroFishing/videos/2025885520988655/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

Geiles Video .Plattfische gabs damals auch reichlich.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

Jo, an der Nordsee gabs Butt satt - erinnert mich an meine Kindheit mit "Butt pedden" in den Prielen im Sahlenburger Watt (so ab 70 letztes Jahrhundert)..


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jo, an der Nordsee gabs Butt satt - erinnert mich an meine Kindheit mit "Butt pedden" in den Prielen im Sahlenburger Watt (so ab 70 letztes Jahrhundert)..



Ist das heute noch erlaubt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

gute Frage, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

Ja wie geil ist das denn!
 Danke fürs recherchieren Thomas.
 Bitte mehr davon.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

wenn ich was finde:
Klar, kommt...


----------



## aesche100 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

Leider ist das Video nur für Facebook User


----------



## oberfranke (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Video nur für Facebook User



Einfach nur auf "jetzt nicht" klicken dann funxt das auch ohne Facebookanmeldung


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

danke - den Tipp wollte ich grade geben...


----------



## geomas (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

Schöner Fund!

Der Film stammt offenbar aus dem Archiv von British Pathé. Die haben eine Menge alter Filme online auf Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/user/britishpathe

Einfach dort mal nach "fishing" oder "angling" suchen, da sind etliche Perlen zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

jepp, da stammts her - find ich immer wieder so geile Sachen da!!

Verbreite ich gerne weiter!

Einfach nur geil das Video - da weiss man, warum manch einer von der "guten alten Zeit" redet oder schreibt!...


----------



## aesche100 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*

Danke für den Tipp

Schön anzusehen!!


----------



## Purist (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande*



geomas schrieb:


> Einfach dort mal nach "fishing" oder "angling" suchen, da sind etliche Perlen zu finden.



Sowas z.B.: Hechtangelwettberb 1932 im Zoo von Dublin. Der richtige Kraftsport für Krawattenträger:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_llsWRn6CE


----------

